# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Substantial East Eurasian Mt DNA in pre-kurgan population?

## razor

Cf. http://dienekes.blogspot.com/2011/09...ukrainian.html

The Dnipro-Donetsk culture of the area is the immediate predecessor of Serednyi Stih (Sredny Stog), which many consider an ancestral culture of the Proto-Indo-Europeans, and roughly contemporaneous to West Europe's LBK. It is interesting in that its inhumations, while not kurgan topped, are "ochre-use" type (like the later kurganites), and the anthropological evidence orf "robust Europeism" parallels that of the later early steppe peoples. The thesis of Jeremy Newton will not be avilable for download until August 2012, but its conclusions have already generated a lot of discussion on the Dienekes forum. It appears that of the 17 studied individuals (14 from Dnipro-Donetsk and three from the Bronze Age in the same area) no less than 6 (including all three Bronze agers) exhibit a Mt DNA C haplogroup type. The other 11 have European ones (not identified in the abstract). There is no info about their Y hapl. (indeed no gender info either).

----------

